# Are elk antlers safe for puppies?



## CandyMarie012 (Jan 15, 2015)

I have heard pros and cons about elk antlers for puppies... This seems to be about the only thing my 4 month old puppy can chew on that doesn't get destroyed. Do you have any factual information or experience in regards to elk antlers?


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I give my dogs moose antlers. I copied this from the Acadia Antler website:

*Many people are familiar with deer antlers sold as dog chews and wonder what the difference is. Antlers are generally found available from Moose, Elk and Deer. Of the three, moose antlers are the hardest. Elk antlers are hard but have marrow which when chewed tend to break into shards. Deer antlers are the softest of the three . So... if you buy deer antlers and they last about a week, perhaps its time to try a moose antler. It will last much longer, proving in the end that it was a more economical choice than other chews that need to be replaced weekly.*

I have given moose antlers to my dog and puppy with no problem.


----------



## CandyMarie012 (Jan 15, 2015)

Have they ever broken a tooth on the antler?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

The only thing I would give my pup is a deer antler before the permanent ones come in. Ones the permanent ones are in, I am worried about them breaking these beauties.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

It helped both my pups lose their baby teeth. They still love the antlers and they keep their teeth clean. No broken teeth. There are different cuts to accommodate the dogs' chewing style. The company I order from has samplers and gives recommendations. Some antler pieces and cuts are softer.

The dogs are going to chew something. I find them safe. Antlers have nutritional value and they help to keep stool firm.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I have elk antler chunks in my pups crate...I know they are fairly safe compared to other chews the pup could possibly break chunks off of. The ones I have are pretty good size, the marrow isn't exposed much because they were too big to split with our saw.


----------



## CandyMarie012 (Jan 15, 2015)

Where do you order them from Steven?


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I order mine from here. Premier Source of Moose Antler Dog Chews - Acadia Antlers


----------



## CandyMarie012 (Jan 15, 2015)

Thank you so much! I am on the website now


----------

